# Price for suspended ceiling



## Martin (17 Jan 2010)

Hi all,

do have anybody idea about price for supply and fitt approx 1000m2 of suspended ceiling Armstrong ultima microlook 600x600mm, please?


----------



## foggier (18 Jan 2010)

where is it to be fitted, at what heights, how many individual areas or one big open space. these are some of the questions i was asked when i asked a man that should know. i'll ash him again if you can find out this.


----------



## onq (19 Jan 2010)

Martin

+1 what foggier posted and also the following:

1,000m2 is a huge area, nearly 11,000 square feet and doing it all in one go isn't something I've seen done recently.

Please confirm if there are any 


 specialist edge details [such as sloping soffites to increase light],
 specialist ceiling tiles [for different light fittings, vent covers]
  If there are different areas are they due to vertical space dividers like partitions or perhaps plasterboard feature downstands - its all extra time to scribe, fit and centre the grid pattern.

What's the position re service trays/pipes and clearance.
Who's fitting the interstitial fire curtains if its all one space and or the ceiling isn't pentrated by protected route enclosures.
Are acoustic quilts also required along the lines of the office partitions

HTH

ONQ.


----------



## smashe (6 Feb 2010)

Hi, There is a good website 
You post on the site what you are looking for and then you receive
quotes from trade people are registered. Hope this helps


----------

